# Never wants to goto bottom of cage



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

I have had Buddy for a year now, and I have never seen him go down to the bottom of his cage. I have put carrot tops down and toys among other things but he won't go down to play or eat anything down there. It just seems like such a waste of space. Anyone else's teil not like the bottom of cage. I know if they go down there a lot they are sick, but I don't think I have ever seen him down there.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Sam doesn't like going on the bottom of his cage but he does when he bounces around to greet me in the morning 

Have you got really low perches and ladders and things?

Do you know Buddys favourite veg? will he go down for that?


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

Put a ladder in he totally ignored it, he loves carrot tops, peas, toast, and dried peas. when I put them in his food cup or out in his play gym he makes a dash for them, but on the bottom = he just looks at it.


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

He might just like being high, Nani doesnt like being near the ground, and gets mad when he is.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Birds are canopy animals. They're often happiest at a good vantage point, where they can see what other people and things are doing. They can feel uncomfortable or insecure if they're at ground level 

Mine never used to play downstairs, and then one day they did. Try putting some of their food or toys there if you're desperate. But he'll probably go if he wants to, or if he needs more space


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Put some more horizontal perches and such down there and make the most of the space. You can add little hooks to your perches above to hang toys down from too  try to make it as fun as it can be. My Harvey was always playing on the bottom of his cage


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

good idea I think I'll try that thanks. I just feel like there is so much space wasted.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie spends quite a lot of time on the bottom of her cage. I cover the bottom with special sand for birds which includes tiny pieces of shell and grit as well. I have a small white dish on the bottom in which I place her vegetables and little treats. She's there now having a little bit of rice.


----------

